# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Carpas y JCCM

## santy

Bueno, pues por fin las "mentes pensantes" de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla - La Mancha han modificado la Orden de Vedas, que actualmente está en fase de borrador, en lo que concierne a la carpa y el carpín en las aguas de esta Comunidad, ya que hasta ahora estaban reconocidas como "especie exótica invasora" y textualmente había que darles "sacrificio inmediato".

Eramos los únicos de toda España que teníamos que asumir semejante disparate y después de cuatro años peleando, por fin se ha conseguido que lo modifiquen, ahora pasa a denominarse "especie exótica", puede parecer que es lo mismo, pero la diferencia es grande.

Esta es una muy buena noticia para la mayoría de los que practicamos la pesca de esta especie, ya que aunque desde que se impuso esta norma yo personalmente no he matado ningún ejemplar, es muy fuerte tener que estar pendiente de que no te aparezca un agente de la autoridad y te denuncie por negarte a sacrificar un pez.

Os dejo el enlace al borrador publicado en la página de la JCCM, por si a alguno os interesa, cuando en enero próximo publiquen la Ordén de Vedas definitiva, también pondré el enlace a la misma.

https://www.jccm.es/sites/www.jccm.e..._vedas2016.pdf

Por si el enlace no funcionara, se entra en www.jccm.es y en el tablón de anuncios está publicado el día 4 de Diciembre.

Un saludo a todos, y buena pesca.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (14-dic-2015),juanluzon (16-dic-2015),perdiguera (14-dic-2015),REEGE (15-dic-2015),willi (14-dic-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Santy, muy buena noticia. Ya era hora, yo digo lo mismo, jamás he sacrificado ninguna...
Captura y Suelta y a proteger el medio natural donde nos movemos los pescadores.

Una de las más bonitas que saqué ésta temporada.

----------

F. Lázaro (16-dic-2015),santy (17-dic-2015)

----------


## juanluzon

Santy  no estoy convencido de que sea así. me explico:
Tanto el anexo 1 de la ley del 2015 como el del borrador, la carpa la catalogan con exotica pero 
con control de poblacion mediante la pesca. Por eso me parece que no cambia nada.
Por desgracia no todos practicamos captura y suelta.
un saludo

----------

santy (17-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Y qué más dará si hay una norma o no, si al final no se cumple. Yo desde luego no actuaría así, me guste o no.

----------


## santy

Buenas noches juanluzon, si comparas la Orden de Vedas de este año, con el borrador de la del 2016, verás que la diferencia está en la denominación de "exótica invasora", con "muerte inmediata", a solamente "exótica" en el párrafo del artículo 5, punto 3 que copio textualmente primero de la que está en vigor:

_3. Especies exóticas invasoras.
Según la ley 42/2007,de 13 de diciembre, de Patrimonio Natural y Biodiversidad y el Real Decreto 630/2013, de 2 de
agosto, por el que se regula el Catálogo español de especies exóticas invasoras, y al objeto de evitar la introducción
y fomento de especies exóticas en masas de agua de Castilla-La Mancha, los ejemplares de las especies exóticas
incluidas en el anexo I de esta norma que pudiesen capturarse, no podrán devolverse a las aguas, debiendo dárseles
muerte inmediata, excepto cuando se capturen por razones de investigación, salud o seguridad de las personas,
previamente autorizada por la Consejería de Agricultura._

Y ahora del borrador:

_3. Especies exóticas invasoras.
Según la ley 42/2007,de 13 de diciembre, de Patrimonio Natural y Biodiversidad y el Real Decreto
630/2013, de 2 de agosto, por el que se regula el Catálogo español de especies exóticas invasoras, y al
objeto de evitar la introducción y fomento de especies exóticas en masas de agua de Castilla-La
Mancha, los ejemplares de las especies exóticas invasoras incluidas en el anexo I de esta Orden que
pudiesen capturarse, no podrán devolverse a las aguas, debiendo dárseles muerte inmediata, excepto
cuando se capturen por razones de investigación, salud o seguridad de las personas, previamente
autorizada por la Consejería._ 

Esa pequeña diferencia es la que marca la línea entre la vida y la muerte de las carpas y carpínes de nuestras aguas.

Ahora te contesto a ti termopar, por mucho que esa norma esté en vigor, yo me niego a cumplirla y mas cuando hasta la guardería me está diciendo que es absurdo y en las competiciones oficiales se está devolviendo absolutamente a todos los ejemplares vivos al agua, no puedo meterme en el tema de lo que cada uno haría, ya que eso es una cuestión muy personal, ni voy a intentar convencer a nadie de mi forma de pensar, simplemente actúo de acuerdo a mis convicciones pero siempre respetando al pescador que tengo al lado, me guste o no lo que está haciendo.

Un saludo a todos y espero que la explicación haya servido.

Por cierto, luego pondré alguna fotejo de las salidas de este año.

----------

juanluzon (17-dic-2015),perdiguera (18-dic-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015)

----------


## juanluzon

Espero y deseo que tengas razon. Tenemos pendiente una sesion en el camarillas. Cuando quieras me avisa

Un saludo

----------

santy (17-dic-2015)

----------


## santy

> Espero y deseo que tengas razon. Tenemos pendiente una sesion en el camarillas. Cuando quieras me avisa
> 
> Un saludo


Ya verás como si, estoy bastante bien informado del tema entre otras cosas porque este año me he apuntado a la sociedad de Almansa y creamos el primer coto de ciprínidos sin muerte de la comunidad y sin esa modificación no es posible, además el escenario promete y mucho.

Esa sesión en el Camarillas está pendiente y no dudes que la haremos, este otoño me llevaron una mañana, la pesca fue floja pero hice una amiga.

esta fue la única que salió.



Y esta mi amiga  :Smile: 



Un saludo a todos

----------

F. Lázaro (18-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (18-dic-2015),juanluzon (18-dic-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Ya te veo muy profesional...jajaja
Y por otra parte cuidaico con las zorras, no sabes por donde te van a entrar!! :Wink:

----------


## termopar

En lo que a mí respecta, creo que lo he dejado claro. A mi desde que tengo uso de razón me han enseñado que las leyes, normas o reglamentos están para cumplirlas, es una cuestión de principios y deberes de uno con la sociedad en la que convive. Si a uno no le gustan las normas que nos autoimponemos como sociedad, tiene herramientas de denuncia, asociación para solicitar su modificación o, en caso extremo, si no le gusta el tipo de norma o sociedad en la que uno está comprometido, sea esta local, regional o nacional puede poner distancia de por medio. Y creo que cada uno de nosotros podría poner cientos de ejemplos de convicciones propias que, en mi caso, me autosometo porque respeto el país, comunidad o localidad en la que vivo.

----------


## juanluzon

Y esta mi amiga  :Smile: 



Un saludo a todos[/QUOTE]


Esta es la amiga de todos los pescadores o mejor dicha de los bocadillos de estos. A más de uno lo ha dejado sin almorzar. Incluido a mi.

Un Saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosa :Smile:

----------


## santy

La verdad es que si que es bonita y para mi gusto demasiado confiada, como dice el compañero, se comió buena parte de los almuerzos de todos los que estábamos pescando :Stick Out Tongue: , llegó a tomar la comida de la mano de uno de mis compañeros.



Por cierto termopar, sin entrar en mas polémicas y siendo esta mi única y última mención a este ni a ningún tema contigo, solamente me refería a el sentimiento de rabia y rebeldía hacia una absurda norma y no solo yo, sino el 99% de los pescadores de  Castilla - La Mancha somos los que nos negamos a cumplirla y el tiempo nos ha dado la razón a los "rebeldes", si hubiéramos cumplido con esa directriz, que ahora que se ha anulado, posiblemente estaríamos pescando una m.... porque se hubieran sacrificado inútilmente cientos de miles de ejemplares por la cabezonería y ofuscación de una sola persona y no te exagero. Así que no me vengas dando lecciones de moralidad y de patriotismo, porque seguramente yo lo soy tanto o mas que tu, no confundas las cosas ¿o es que tu, por poner un sencillo ejemplo, nunca excedes ni en un kilómetro la velocidad conduciendo? pues para el caso es lo mismo porque estás incumpliendo la legislación.

Un saludo a todos y siempre captura y suelta.

----------

juanluzon (21-dic-2015)

----------


## termopar

Bueno, pues no hay más que comentar, a tu pregunta creo que ya está respondida en los comentarios anteriores.

----------


## juanluzon

Aqui la tenemos otro vez. Hoy le a tocado llevarse una bolsa de pellets de Halibut y mi gorro de lana. Una especialista. Santy hoy han  estado dos pescadores de 
Albacete que te conocen y ha comentado la foto de tu amigo dandole de comer. Por cierto un dias malisimo de pesca un rosco.

----------

HUESITO (21-dic-2015),Los terrines (21-dic-2015),REEGE (21-dic-2015),santy (21-dic-2015),willi (22-dic-2015)

----------


## santy

Me lo han comentado, no ellos, por mi colega el de la foto.
He visto fotos de los dos y parece ser que ellos si que sacaron alguna carpa con la enchufable, no muchas pero alguna.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## juanluzon

Si uno de ellos saco 2 barbos y dos carpas. pero yo con inglesa ni una picada.
Un saludo

----------

